# Did you.....?



## jim_m (Nov 4, 2008)

Go vote!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm heading there tonight. I hope the lines aren't too long.


----------



## leoares27 (Nov 4, 2008)

i'm going tonight too!!!
everyone who can...should vote!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 4, 2008)

I should have gone at 6am when I left for work but I'd rather spend an hour in line after work!


----------



## damo (Nov 4, 2008)

im english who did you vote for or is that a no no question lol


----------



## Markie (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope :/


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 4, 2008)

Not going to start a political debate or anything, but I voted for a person that will make a change, not bring the same ole' schnit


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 5, 2008)

Regardless of everyone's political beliefs, I was happy to see that it wasn't another year of waiting a month before getting the results...


----------

